# Pattern and Edge Radi Marking (video)



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey SSF!

Just uploaded a video while waiting for some epoxy to dry. In this video, I talk about marking your patterns on wood so you can see it better and also how I mark a consistent edge for making radius edges on my slings.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicely Done!!! The finer details and "tricks of the trade" are now REVEALED for all to see!

And you make it look so easy!

Nice Video!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, I have learn a lot from all your videos.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for showing

cheers


----------

